# Wordpress to FA journal crossposting and integration



## Sci (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm curious if anyone's done any work on a journal crossposting plugin for Wordpress that would work with FA, or if there are any that allow configuration for new blogging systems that could be used?

The closest I've found so far are plugins for DeviantART, but they generally only allow sidebar integration of submissions, not journals.

While I'm mostly aiming for mass integration of all my social media/blogging accounts, a plugin to integrate FA content to users outside journals might be good.
While this would seem to open the door to hotlinking of images and unrewarded bandwidth use, DA seems to have gotten around that by allowing it using an embedded flash window to display that maintains an integral link to the original.

But mostly I'd just like to be able to put up a notice on my central blog and have it crossposted to all my arenas including FA.
Likewise I'm sure there are some who would find an FA-journal aggregation plugin useful too (much like Twitter aggregation plugins already in use).

Thoughts or ideas of where to go with this?


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2010)

why would you even


----------



## Sci (Apr 25, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> why would you even



Pardon? Why would I even what? Pretty sure I gave a rationale for my curiosity on all fronts already.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 25, 2010)

I know that cross-site integration is all the rage right now, but...

Is ctrl-a, ctrl-c, ctrl-v really that hard to do?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 25, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> ctrl-a, ctrl-c, ctrl-v


These are your "crossposting tools," OP.
Stop being lazy, and learn to use them.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> These are your "crossposting tools," OP.
> Stop being lazy, and learn to use them.





TakeWalker said:


> I know that cross-site integration is all the rage right now, but...
> 
> Is ctrl-a, ctrl-c, ctrl-v really that hard to do?



These.


----------



## yak (Apr 26, 2010)

FA does not have the means to support or even facilitate secure cross posting and 'freeloader' traffic spent on people embedding FA things in third party websites.
At least at the moment and in the near future.


----------



## Sci (Apr 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> These are your "crossposting tools," OP.
> Stop being lazy, and learn to use them.



Is it lazy to tell your computer to print twenty copies of a document at once rather than sit there and hit "print" over again twenty times?
There's a difference between laziness and efficient use of time.


----------



## Ben (Apr 26, 2010)

Sci said:


> Is it lazy to tell your computer to print twenty copies of a document at once rather than sit there and hit "print" over again twenty times?
> There's a difference between laziness and efficient use of time.



Except that example is absurd, because there's no way in hell you're copy and pasting your blog to twenty different places. And if you are, I'm not sure whether it should make me feel impressed, or depressed.

Likely the latter.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 26, 2010)

Ben said:


> Except that example is absurd, because there's no way in hell you're copy and pasting your blog to twenty different places. And if you are, I'm not sure whether it should make me feel impressed, or depressed.
> 
> Likely the latter.


And at that point you run the risk over overexposure.


----------



## Sci (Apr 26, 2010)

yak said:


> FA does not have the means to support or even facilitate secure cross posting and 'freeloader' traffic spent on people embedding FA things in third party websites.
> At least at the moment and in the near future.



Of course, though "freeloading" isn't the design intent of embedding but rather to allow users to display publicly visible general-rated artworks or media that's integrally linked back to FA; to externally publicise both their own works and account on FA (and vicariously FA itself).
Of course if there's no intent to grow the site through outside promotion, I imagine it would have little use from the perspective of site management. Unless perhaps FA were to go down the free AND pay accounts route, and enable embedding features for a small fee. But I'm not sure what sort of business plan FA is working to. From this perspective it would seem to be something to consider in future if the site is monetised beyond donations and advertising.

The only issue regarding an outside party creating a plugin for crossposting of journals would seem to be the cookies. While not a critical issue, it would be inconvenient that every time it crossposted it also forced your active session on your PC to close as the active session became one with the plugin.
Is there a way to securely circumvent automatically being logged out on one machine when the account is briefly accessed on another?


----------



## Sci (Apr 26, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> And at that point you run the risk over overexposure.



Over-exposure? I don't see how. It's just having a synchronised official presence on as many networking systems as possible.
With how many artists fret about people pretending to be them on other social networks, I would have thought having your provably actual* presence there for no additional work would be an excellent safeguard against identity theft.

*Provably actual by having your networks that allow it to link out to it, and it link back. If there is a main hub you work from and an external account only links to it and not back again, you can assume that it is not a valid identity. Simple.


----------



## yoshi000 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sci said:


> Over-exposure? I don't see how. It's just having a synchronised official presence on as many networking systems as possible.
> With how many artists fret about people pretending to be them on other social networks, I would have thought having your provably actual* presence there for no additional work would be an excellent safeguard against identity theft.
> 
> *Provably actual by having your networks that allow it to link out to it, and it link back. If there is a main hub you work from and an external account only links to it and not back again, you can assume that it is not a valid identity. Simple.




OP, do you know how identity theft works? Just having a user name don't make it so. And seeing as Yak is the only program-er here on FA and know what can and can't happen to it. Can you stop pushing for this?


----------



## Sci (Apr 26, 2010)

Ben said:


> Except that example is absurd, because there's no way in hell you're copy and pasting your blog to twenty different places. And if you are, I'm not sure whether it should make me feel impressed, or depressed.
> 
> Likely the latter.



If I took the time to repost manually I'd be depressed as well. So automating a new network presence frees up both time and endorphins.

Combining crossposting and aggregating allows the construction of custom networks with wider ranges of subject matter. As an example; I might make a post about casting with a new strontium aluminate UV reactive powder. From one forum I might get artistic critique, another technical analysis, another questions about biosafety and information about bioluminecent compounds as an alternative. I spread my net wide and catch a wider range of feedback as a result. It also creates a more resilient network architecture.

But this is taking it rather off-topic; I wanted to know if there was any prior work here, not argue my own rationale.
It doesn't appear anyone's created such a plugin already or has much interest in doing so, so I'm really just waiting to find out if there's a known work-around for the potential cookie issue in developing one myself.


----------



## Sci (Apr 26, 2010)

yoshi000 said:


> OP, do you know how identity theft works? Just having a user name don't make it so. And seeing as Yak is the only program-er here on FA and know what can and can't happen to it. Can you stop pushing for this?



As far as online artists are concerned the "identity theft" most often complained about is someone opening an account somewhere the artist doesn't already have one and re-posting their works from other galleries while pretending to be the artist themselves. Sometimes even taking money under their name for comissions that will not come, or behaving in a manner that damages the actual artists reputation. Networking all accounts together provides authentication through a basic trust relationship. Once again though, not the issue at hand.

I'm also not asking Yak to do this, I was asking if _anyone_ had done anything like this. But since it revolves around a technical issue of interfacing to the site, I posted it in Site Discussion where I had hoped it would receive some actual technical feedback rather than incredulous critique on my motivation for wanting to manage my own content in my own fashion.
So far though Yak has been by far the most helpful by at least filling me in that there are no current intentions for this sort of feature from FA itself. This helps by better defining the design limitations in creating one as a 3rd party.


----------



## ab2525 (Apr 26, 2010)

While there's no plugin for wordpress to do something like this, you *could* set up a simple cron job to (publicly) check your FA journal list every 12 hours (for example), check if there's a new journal posted, and post it to WP if there was.


----------



## Ben (Apr 26, 2010)

OP, I think you're missing something: As far as priorities go, making it so FA journals sync with your Wordpress blog is an incredibly, incredibly unimportant feature. There's way more crucial things that need to be added to the site before that, and if the admins chose that over something like say, tag filtering or user groups, people would be pretty pissed, since I doubt most furries are concerned with this issue.

Make sense?


----------



## Sci (Apr 30, 2010)

Ben said:


> OP, I think you're missing something: As far as priorities go, making it so FA journals sync with your Wordpress blog is an incredibly, incredibly unimportant feature. There's way more crucial things that need to be added to the site before that, and if the admins chose that over something like say, tag filtering or user groups, people would be pretty pissed, since I doubt most furries are concerned with this issue.
> 
> Make sense?



Not really since the start I've been asking about a _Wordpress Plugin_ that would work with FA, _not_ about making FA compatible with Wordpress.

I know it's a hard thing to accept that someone might be enquiring if anyone's done any _outside_ work to make the site more useful, rather than demanding the owners change the site itself for my benefit, but there you go.


----------



## Sci (Apr 30, 2010)

ab2525 said:


> While there's no plugin for wordpress to do something like this, you *could* set up a simple cron job to (publicly) check your FA journal list every 12 hours (for example), check if there's a new journal posted, and post it to WP if there was.



That could be useful for certain situations, but really I'm after crossposting to FA from another journal, not aggregating FA journals into an outside one.

Getting a script to automatically upload and dump a post into the journal form shouldn't be too much of a problem, though dealing with login and the cookies might be.

Maybe "sudo copy_to_FA" ? :3

Actually, it may be prudent to follow the WP Twitter Tools model which both aggregates and crossposts; sending to Twitter links to larger entries, but omitting those links from the daily/weekly/monthly Twitter aggregate. Since there would be some entries you might want FA-specific. But that would be rather further down the line, long after a proof of concept gets knocked together. Time to write a design-spec.


----------



## tmdrake (Oct 28, 2022)

If i had time, i take on this project... as i did work scripting auth, cookie, post. And make a WP plugin... something I need to get back into, no more frolicking around.


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 28, 2022)

Wow, this thread is almost old enough to sign up for online accounts.


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 28, 2022)

12 1/2 years since the OP last tapped their keys on this subject. Is this a necro record?


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 28, 2022)

reptile logic said:


> 12 1/2 years since the OP last tapped their keys on this subject. Is this a necro record?


Naw, someone necro'd a thread that was approaching the 15-year mark.


----------

